
Covid-19 exposes American philanthropy’s strengths and weaknesses - NN88
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2020/04/27/covid-19-exposes-american-philanthropys-strengths-and-weaknesses
======
redis_mlc
The USA doesn't have philanthropy.

It has tax dodges where the wealthy can still control their capital, but with
tax adantages.

You can always tell when you're talking to a rich American ...

The conversation invariably goes, "I don't mind paying taxes, as long as I can
say what they're used for." That's not how it works, and they know it.

------
ekanes
Article is pay-walled.

